# Customer service at Columbus Foods / Soaper's Choice?



## ParkSoap (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced issues with getting a response from customer service at Columbus Foods? 

I have asked repeatedly for a copy of their organic certification for their organic certified coconut oil (I have a retailer selling my soaps who wants to see the organic certification for my raw materials) and I haven't received any response whatsoever. 

All of my other suppliers sent me their certificates within an hour and you'd think this is something they'd be pleased and proud to supply upon request, but... crickets. 

Makes me wonder if they're misrepresenting the certified organic status of this oil and perhaps don't have a certificate to produce. Or if they're just really awful at customer service. Ugh. This is something that will force me to switch suppliers.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope, have always had a quick response and top notch customer service.   They may be experiencing bad weather which may affect the time it takes for a response.    Did you call them or just email?


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 13, 2014)

I've always had great CS from them.. usually they are quick so makes me wonder also. Typically I call and talk to Mike (or could be Mark) and they answer the phones during the day. Maybe call?


----------



## new12soap (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, that is very surprising to me. A few times I have contacted them with questions, once with an issue, and received outstanding customer service. Someone gets back to me that same day, they are courteous, knowledgeable and helpful. I cannot imagine that they would not take care of any issues right away.

Soaper's choice is also Columbus Foods, so I am fairly confident that all of their certifications are to the highest standard and that they would not knowingly misrepresent any of their products.

(No, I don't work for them or know anyone that does, this is just an honest account of my dealings with them)

I hope you get it worked out, please let us know.

eta: I believe it is Mike, and yes the weather could easily be a factor, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 13, 2014)

I've never had to ask for something like that, but every time I've called I've gotten great help quickly (except one time the person to take my will-call order was busy and no one called me back like they said they would and I called back 1.5 hours later).


----------



## mel z (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know about the Organic Certification part for Soaper's Choice (not sure why they would be certified), but it is hard to get and $$$. Mountain Rose Herbs does have the certification, just so you know.

As far as customer service, there is a big snow/ice storm, so that could be what the delay is, and could be for a while. I hope all there are safe, and there is no health emergency too. I worry a lot this time of year for all.


----------



## ParkSoap (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'll try calling when I get a chance.


----------



## soapballs (Feb 28, 2014)

I emailed them two days ago with a question about their tallow and am yet to hear back.  I live in IL too and not really that far from them and we are preparing for a big winter storm again in a day or two.  Its freakin freezing here though brrr. I type as I am snuggled in bed under a nice warm heated blanket though  I am glad to hear they are usually quick on replies though.  I was a bit concerned since I just placed a order with them earlier and was hoping it comes fairly quick.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 28, 2014)

I have always had great customer service and had no problem getting a certificate for their organic neem oil. I would not think Soaper's Choice is certified but their supplier is for the particular organic oil. I know their neem at one time was not certifed, although it was organic, but their supplier is now certified. I have always spoken with Mike at Soapers Choice/Columbus


----------

